# Downloads übers LAN



## u-m3n (30. Juni 2003)

Ich habe folgendes Problem.


Ich will folgendes verwirklichen, ich bastel eine PAGE die fürs LAN sein soll, die Leute die dann auf diese PAGE gehen sollen die möglichkeit haben die Datein runterzuladen, *.exe, *.zip und so weiter.

Dummerweise öffnet er die ZIP Datein und in einem Explorerfenster (Die meisten der Clients haben winXP) und bei *.exe passiert garnix.

So der Link sieht normal aus.. wie im WEB


```
<a href="datei.exe">Hier gibst die Datei</a>
```

So.. stimmt damit etwas nicht? Oder geht das im normalen LAN nicht...

Ich bitte um Lösungsvorschläge, ich wäre euch dankbar.


----------



## Fabian H (1. Juli 2003)

Is ja klar, dass das nicht geht, weil ja versucht wird auf eine lokale Datei zuzugreifen.

Den Netztwerknamen des PC wo die Datei liegt und der Name des Freigegebenen Ordners müssen mit angegeben werden:

```
<a href="dein_pc/ordner/datei.exe">Klick</a>
```


----------



## u-m3n (1. Juli 2003)

Ich hab den Link jetzt geändert


```
<a href="//name/files/file/datei.exe">Link</a>
```

Und es geht immernoch net..

HILFE


----------



## Fabian H (1. Juli 2003)

Was sollen die // am Anfang?

Wenn, dann kannst du es mal mit zwei Backslashes versuchen: \\
Am besten aber einfach mit dem Rechnernamen anfangen.


----------



## u-m3n (1. Juli 2003)

```
<a href="//name/files/file/datei.exe">Link</a>
```
Das ist aber die einzige Variante die Funktioniert hat.


Denn wenn ich das eingeben,...


```
<a href="pc_name/files/downloads/datei.exe">Link</a>
```
Dann funktioniert es nicht da er das ganze dann einfach hinter die momentane adresse hängt.

Quasi sieht es im Browser dann so aus:

```
\\pc_name\lan.de\blubb\pc_name\files\download\datei.exe
```

Und das andere mit "\\" hab ich probiert, das geht auch net.. kommt der selbe Fehler wie sonst auch...

Ich frag ma im Netzwerk Forum


----------



## Paradizogeeko (2. Juli 2003)

Wozu Downloads im LAN ?


----------



## Valentin- (2. Juli 2003)

Es geht auch ohne Angabe:
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/verweise/dateitypen.htm


----------



## Tim C. (2. Juli 2003)

Mal eine Frage, läuft auf dem PC, wo die Page liegt, ein Webserver, oder rufen die Leute die Datei irgendwie via Freigabe direkt auf ?


----------



## Fabian H (2. Juli 2003)

Wenn ein Webserver oder ein FTP-Server laufen siollte, sollte es ein bisschen einfacher gehen:


```
<a href="http://deinpc/verzeichnis/datei.exe">Klick</a>

// Oder

<a href="ftp://deinpc/verzeichnis/datei.exe">Klick</a>
```

Allerdings kann es Probleme geben, wenn ein User seinen Browser so konfiguriert hat, dass immer eine Internetverbindung aufgebaut wird, wenn keine aktiv ist. Dann geht es IMO nicht, weill immer versucht wird, eine Verbindung aufzubauen.


----------



## Tim C. (2. Juli 2003)

@Nuinmundo: Wenn ein Webserver läuft und die zu ladenden Dateien innerhalb der Server-Ebene liegen, reichen relative Links doch vollkommen aus. Warum bist du so versessen auf die absoluten Links ? Sorry ich verstehs einfach nicht


----------



## Fabian H (2. Juli 2003)

Weil ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass die Datei auf den User-PCs liegt.
Das man es natürlich gleich per Webserver machen kann ist irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen. (Heut ist wohl nicht ganz mein Tag  )


----------



## Tim C. (2. Juli 2003)

*wunderbar...*

...sauber Nuinmundo


----------

